#  > THEATER FORUM FORA >  > THEATER FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Roedeboeien

## rinus bakker

Een heet hangijzer in theater zijn de zg. roedeboeien. 

Die "scharnierende halfcilindrische flappen met uitlopen" die bedoeld zijn om lasten op te hangen aan een trek. 
Veel duurder! en zwaarder! dan een staalkabeltje, en daarbij niet goed te borgen.
En die dingen voldoen ook nog eens op (bijna) geen enkele wijze aan de eisen uit de Machine Richtlijn.

Binnenkort verschijnt er op de site van de ARGH (www.argh.nl) een artikeltje over dat in PDF is te downloaden.

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

voordeel is wel dat ze goed op een trek zijn te fixeren, en later ook terug te plaatsen: is zeker in theaters met verschillende produkties die door elkaar heen lopen ideaal. Borgen is idd een probleem, ik ben ook diverse keren roedeboeien met splitpen / staalkabel / tierap als borging van de vleugelmoer tegen gekomen.

Die roedeboeien van Prolyte die speciaal voor ProTrac zijn gemaakt werken wel fijn ;-)

----------


## rinus bakker

Hoi Pieter,

maar in de roedeboeien van het Muziektheater zit dan ook beduidend wat meer denkwerk dan bij alle Nederlandse 'fabrikanten' tesamen....
En ook geheel in eigen beheer ontwikkeld (met volgens mij Huub Huikeshoven als de spil).  :Wink:  

En ik dacht dat die roedeboeien voor de Protracs niet van Prolyte, maar van een andere firma kwamen - van Trigt - meen ik me te herinneren. 
Daar kunnen de _Rodentrekbranden_ en _Stakewerkstalen_ trouwens nog wel een fors poepie van leren!   :Stick Out Tongue:  
Maar ook die roedeboeien van de TOM zijn vast niet erg goedkoop 
- al kun je het er daar tenminste nog van af zien. 
Alleen jammer dat de CE markering, de materiaalsoort en de fabrikantscode er (nog) niet in staat.  :Embarrassment:  
En een handleiding ook bij de TOM niet voorhanden was....
Maar dat zal nog wel komen denk ik zo.  :Cool:  

Overigens zijn er nu 'buisflapscharnierdragers' in de handel waarbij in de "gebruiksaanwijzing" 
(dat woord is wat overdreven in dit verband) tegenstrijdige opmerkingen staan.  :Mad:  
Een bijna 'doodzonde' zelfs volgens de Machine Richtlijn.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

Grootste probleem wat ik heb met "gewone" roedeboeien is dat je er elke bout doorheen  zou kunnen steken als deze maar kleiner is dan M10.
Als die roedeboeien al berekend zijn, zijn ze dat voor gebruik met een 8.8 bout. Maar wat als ik er een 4.8 bout in steek?? Zie je niet 1-2-3.

Mooie aan die TOM-roedeboeien (om ze maar even zo te noemen) is dat de bout er aan vast zit en dus onderdeel van de roedeboei is en meegenomen in de sterkteberekening. De vleugelmoer dient enkel als borging en wordt hooguit op afschuiving belast.... Niks aan de hand dus.

----------


## Zinzi

ik vind het wel een interessant onderwerp. Ik vraag me echter steeds meer af wat een roedeboei is. Ik heb wel een vermoeden maar geen zekerheid. Iemand een fotootje?

gr Zinzi

----------


## deurklink

> ik vind het wel een interessant onderwerp. Ik vraag me echter steeds meer af wat een roedeboei is. Ik heb wel een vermoeden maar geen zekerheid. Iemand een fotootje?
> 
> gr Zinzi



Nog nooit van het "plaatje-zoek-functie" gehoord van google.nl?
Dan kom je namelijk maar 1 plaatje tegen!

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Lol, wel interessant topic, alleen geen idee waar het over gaat  :Smile:  

Wat ik me afvraag: hoe ziet zo'n protrac variant er dan uit? Ik heb ze overigens ook nog niet gezien met extra beveiligingen, waardoor ik me meteen ga afvragen of de "normale" variant dan wel veilig genoeg is. Wie beslist dat en waarom worden ze in theater (waar ze toch aardig streng kunnen zijn) gewoon gebruikt? Of loop ik nu vooruit op het artikel?

----------


## Zinzi

Dank voor de foto. Inderdaad niet aan google gedacht :Cool: . Het was inderdaad wat ik vermoede wist er alleen geen naam voor, weer wat geleerd.

----------


## deurklink

Wederom lang leven google.nl kwam namelijk hier op uit! (ja vind het leuk om dingen op te zoeken op i-net...) http://www.rolight.nl/mambo2/index.p...=14&Itemid=167

----------


## rinus bakker

De rechtse is zo'n "flapscharnier" en de linkse wordt ook onder die naam aangeboden, maar is toch iets wezenlijk anders.
Een motorfiets en een trike en een auto zijn nou eenmaal ook dingen met een eigen naam,
Een takel is geen lier en 
een trek is geen touw.

En 2 Zinzi:
als je het een 'interessant onderwerp' vindt zou je natuurlijk dat artikel ook FF kunnen downloaden van de ARGH website. 
Dan heb je en de plaatjes en de text die je dan verder zouden kunnen helpen!

----------


## rinus bakker

> Lol, wel interessant topic, alleen geen idee waar het over gaat  
> Of loop ik nu vooruit op het artikel?



"To download or not to download"  :Stick Out Tongue:  

that is the question.
 :EEK!:   :Big Grin:

----------


## ljmartijnw

maar dat protrac systeem, hoe is daar de roedeboei dan op vervangen? Ik haal het namelijk niet uit het artikel bij rolight.

----------


## rinus bakker

Bij het ProTrac systeem worden door Prolyte bij mijn weten geen "ProTrac-standaard" roedeboeien geleverd. 
Niet echt zo slim volgens mij, maar zo is het nu eenmaal. 

In de Stopera (=het Muziektheater/Stadhuiscombinatie in A'dam) 
werden de roedeboeien in eigen beheer ontwikkeld voor de 60mm buis die ze daar in de trekken gebruiken.

Maar als je een (wat meer voor de hand liggende) 48mm buis hebt, 
is het natuurlijk voor heel veel dingen niet nodig om een roedeboei te gebruiken. (Ik zou haast zeggen ***zijdank niet.)

Fabrikanten als Doughty (en alle verwanten en de talloze copieerders) maken een heel groot scala aan beugels en klemmen, die passen op zo'n buisdoorsnede.
De 'grap' van de ProTrac is dat er onderin de ronde buis ook een Helm-100 profiel kan worden aangebracht in het extrusie-proces, en zo'n profielvorm zelf kan ook weer een bevestigingsmogelijkheid vormen.
In de Stopera zit onder het Protrac profiel een 60mm buis, en daar zit die Helm 100 dus ook in. 
Ik denk dat collega-mod Pieter je vast wel voorbeelden kan geven van de handige toepassingen daarvan, maar in elk geval spaar je heel wat gedoe met Helm profielen montage / uitlijnen enz en demontage ervan uit uit. 

Overigens denk ik dat er nog heel wat aan handige accesoires anders dan de roedeboeien te bedenken zou zijn als je eenmaal een op ProTrac gestandariseerde "toneelhijsinstallatie" hebt.

----------


## cru

Dag Rinus

Bij ons (concertgebouw Brugge) geen roedeboeien, maar wel de doughty klemmen, swivel- en half couplers.
Kost je een pak meer, maar die laten wij eenvoudig en zonder probleem om de drie maand keuren.

Jan

----------


## rinus bakker

> Dag Rinus
> Kost je een pak meer, maar die laten wij eenvoudig en zonder probleem om de drie maand keuren.
> Jan



hallo Jan,
als ik zo onbeleefd mag zijn....
en wat zijn de kosten van de kwartaalkeuringen dan nog weer eens?
en
heeft die keurder aan jou wel eens laten zien wat de keuringsonderwerpene zijn (de kleur zal wel niet...) 
en wat de goed- dan wel af-keur criteria precies zijn?

Er heerst om dit onderwerp een waas van geheimzinnigheid,
die wel op jaarbasis handen vol geld kost!
En je kunt de keruder ook nog eens NOOIT aansprakelijk stellen 
als er ooit eens wat mis zou gaan!

----------


## deurklink

> hallo Jan,
> als ik zo onbeleefd mag zijn....
> en wat zijn de kosten van de kwartaalkeuringen dan nog weer eens?
> en
> heeft die keurder aan jou wel eens laten zien wat de keuringsonderwerpene zijn (de kleur zal wel niet...) 
> en wat de goed- dan wel af-keur criteria precies zijn?
> 
> Er heerst om dit onderwerp een waas van geheimzinnigheid,
> die wel op jaarbasis handen vol geld kost!
> ...



Is er überhaupt duidelijkheid wie er aansprakelijk is bij een ongeval in een theater? Hoorde dat tegenwoordig zelfs de toneelmeester/directeur van theater persoonlijk een boete kan krijgen voor fout gebruik van apparatuur door ervaren theatertechnicus met een ongeluk als gevolg. 

Maar acteurs mogen alles doen op het podium om dat het "vrijwillig" is? Misschien dwaal ik even af en is het interessant om dit op te splitsen?

----------


## rinus bakker

Dieper ingaan op de "aansprakelijkheid" (Burgelijk Wetboek = wie gaat er betalen voor wat voor schade, vervolgschade en letsel) is een ander topic, 
dus na wat Forum-zoekfunktie-werk _en niets hebben kunnen vinden_... 
.... aan jou de eer om hier konkreet een topic over te starten.

Boetes voor verkeerd materiaalgebruik zijn geen aansprakelijkheidskwestie  maar strafrecht? /bestuursrecht? /arbeidsrecht? Geen idee hoe dat precies heet. 
Als het sancties / boetes zijn die onder de Arbowet vallen spreekt men over bestuurlijke boetes meen ik. 
Maar ik denk zo maar dat het nog wel 22217 jaar gaat duren voordat de ArbeidsInspectie gaat bekeuren omdat er van (ondeugdelijk gemerkte!) roedeboeien gebruik gemaakt gaat worden.
In het land waar 16 moorden in Amsterdam worden 'gedoogd' (althans gewoon niet worden opgehelderd) en 
de handel in allerlei "geestverruimers" tot op marinepersoneelsniveau plaats vindt, 
en het liegen en bedriegen in de politiek gemeengoed is geworden, 
zal je P*tdomme toch wel met een roedeboeitje van meer of mindere kwaliteit kunnen rondrommelen?

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Misschien wat minder uitgebreid, maar ze zijn niet helemaal achterwege gelaten! En die staat er toch al even, slecht huiswerk? 

http://www.stakebrand.nl/stakrant/docs/roedeboei.pdf

----------


## cru

> hallo Jan,
> als ik zo onbeleefd mag zijn....
> en wat zijn de kosten van de kwartaalkeuringen dan nog weer eens?
> en
> heeft die keurder aan jou wel eens laten zien wat de keuringsonderwerpene zijn (de kleur zal wel niet...) 
> en wat de goed- dan wel af-keur criteria precies zijn?
> 
> Er heerst om dit onderwerp een waas van geheimzinnigheid,
> die wel op jaarbasis handen vol geld kost!
> ...



Kan zijn Rinus,

Maar met het gebruik van, al dan niet gekeurde, roedeboeien is het toch steeds slechter gesteld dan bij gebruik van Doughties met 75Okg max. belasting me dunkt. De eerlijkheid biedt mij te zeggen dat wij (voor onszelf, dus niks wettelijk opgelegd of zo) dan nog eens een veiligheidsfactor 2 toepassen. Dus maximum 375kg. per klem.
De term "aansprakelijkheid" klinkt een stuk beter als je de risico's beperkt en een risico analyse maakt. De letter van de wet is uiteraard heel wat anders 
Niet om beledigend over te komen, maar wij zien de roedeboeien momenteel enkel nog binnenkomen bij sommige Oosteuropese opera gezelschappen. Overigens zijn deze mensen ook zelden voorzien van brandattesten voor hun doeken en ... en ... . :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Groetsels,

Jan

----------


## rinus bakker

> Misschien wat minder uitgebreid, maar ze zijn niet helemaal achterwege gelaten! En die staat er toch al even, slecht huiswerk? 
> 
> http://www.stakebrand.nl/stakrant/docs/roedeboei.pdf



HH,
maar die staat er pas sinds ik die heren (eind 2004) een concept-artikel over deze dingen had opgestuurd in het kader van hoor en wederhoor.
En er gaan nog heel wat printjes rond van de versie van de 'gebruikshandleiding' die ze daarvoor hadden.
Die sloeg toen helemaal op kant noch wal. 

En een beetje kritische geest zal ook in de huidige (hier gelinkte) versie nog genoeg flagrante onzin vinden.
Terwijl in de generatie roedeboeien erna nog steeds het CE-teken, de fabrikantnaam- of code, de materiaalsoort, en de goede WLL aanduiding te vinden zijn. 
*WLL* *03* als ingeslagen informatie is een "beetje zuunig" of het gebrekkige af haast.
kg? lbs? ton? Of misschien toch kippekonten of 'nkuramga-schelpen?  :Cool:  
Welke eenheid er wordt er gebruikt om de toelaatbare belasting aan te geven? 
Het lijkt mij toch wel minimaal een handig hulpmiddel? 
De wetgever zal het vast wel houden op kg of t.
Dan is de keuze uit twee of drie klapjes meer op een 'ding' met een aanschafbedrag van het veelvoud van een vergelijkbaar sterk harpje of staalstropje toch wel op het nalatige af.
 :Confused:

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Nou "pas"... 2004 is toch alweer even geleden  :Smile:  Maar goed, elke stap in de goede richting is er eentje natuurlijk. Aangezien het een kleine moeite is om zo'n handleiding te drukken lijkt me dat de meeste fabrikanten er wel wat in zullen zien!?

----------


## rinus bakker

> Nou "pas"... 2004 is toch alweer even geleden  Maar goed, elke stap in de goede richting is er eentje natuurlijk. Aangezien het een kleine moeite is om zo'n handleiding te drukken lijkt me dat de meeste fabrikanten er wel wat in zullen zien!?



maar iets dat niet actief gehandhaafd wordt 
leidt snel tot veronachtzaming en versukkeling en daarna gedogen van slappe hap.
en het scheelt fabrikanten domweg geld door het niet te doen,
zoals het zou moeten....

----------


## @lex

> Een heet hangijzer in theater zijn de zg. roedeboeien. 
> Veel duurder! en zwaarder! dan een staalkabeltje, en daarbij niet goed te borgen.



Hee Rinus,

Ik weet niet beter dan dat je een roedeboei moet gebruiken omdat een staalkabel alleen over een pijp mag worden gelegd als de diameter van die pijp 20* de diameter van de staalkabel heeft. Met de reden de staalkabel niet blijvend te vervormen. Aangezien de pijpdiameter van een gemiddelde trek 48,3[mm] bedraagt word de diameter van de staalkabel dus 48/20=2,4[mm]. Dit zal voor het overgrote deel van de lasten in het theater niet voldoende zijn. Dit ook de reden dat de omloopwielen op de rollenzolder een bepaalde minimale diameter hebben (natuurlijk evenals de kabeltrommels).

Wat betreft het borgen heb je natuurlijk gelijk. Dat is dan net weer even niet lekker aan die boeien.

groeten, @lex

----------


## koen heringa

> Hee Rinus,
> 
> Ik weet niet beter dan dat je een roedeboei moet gebruiken omdat een staalkabel alleen over een pijp mag worden gelegd als de diameter van die pijp 20* de diameter van de staalkabel heeft. Met de reden de staalkabel niet blijvend te vervormen. Aangezien de pijpdiameter van een gemiddelde trek 48,3[mm] bedraagt word de diameter van de staalkabel dus 48/20=2,4[mm]. Dit zal voor het overgrote deel van de lasten in het theater niet voldoende zijn. Dit ook de reden dat de omloopwielen op de rollenzolder een bepaalde minimale diameter hebben (natuurlijk evenals de kabeltrommels).
> 
> Wat betreft het borgen heb je natuurlijk gelijk. Dat is dan net weer even niet lekker aan die boeien.
> 
> groeten, @lex



Hey Alex,
Dat van die diameter maal 20 geldt voor lopende (bewegende) kabels over een schijf of een blok. 
Voor staande (niet bewegende) kabels zou je de diameter maal 6 doen.

In het geval van je 48mm buis, kun je daar dus nog een 8 mm kabel overheen leggen en de volledige kracht van je staalkabel behouden.

----------


## @lex

Hoi Koen,





> Hey Alex,
> Dat van die diameter maal 20 geldt voor lopende (bewegende) kabels over een schijf of een blok. 
> Voor staande (niet bewegende) kabels zou je de diameter maal 6 doen.
> 
> In het geval van je 48mm buis, kun je daar dus nog een 8 mm kabel overheen leggen en de volledige kracht van je staalkabel behouden.



Dank voor info! Wist ik niet. Vind het overigens wel vreemd want als je een staalkabel van 8mm over een pijp van 48mm legt (en dit enkele maanden zo laat) dan is er bij diverse kwaliteiten toch wel sprake van blijvende vervorming (en volgens mij dus verzwakking!)

Ben benieuwd naar reacties hierop!

Groeten, @lex

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo @lex,

deze posting / vraag van jou in het topic over het hoofd gezien...
Alles hangt natuurlijk af van de last die je aan zo'n staalkabel ophangt,
maar als je netjes niet meer dan de 1/10 van de breekkracht aanhoudt, die in ons vak de norm is zal er GEEN blijvende vervorming optreden in de door jou geoppede situatie. En dus ook GEEN verzwakking.
Ik doe regelmatig allerlei proefjes op dit gebied in de trekbank van Roodenberg in Ymuiden, en die D/d van 6:1 is een zeer goede maatstaf.
Ga je eronder (bijv. 5:1) dan gaat de staalkabel wel degelijk verzwakken.
Buig je hem om zijn eigen diameter dan ben je al (meer dan) de helft van zijn sterkte kwijt.

----------


## Ruud_de_Koning

En mogen we ons om genoemde redenen dan wel zorgen maken of op de kop krabben of het voor een omloopwiel van een trekkenwand echt wel voldoende is om slechts 1:20 te hanteren? 

Een jaar heeft 365 dagen
Dat zijn 8.760 uren

Een staalkabel in een trekkenwand loopt:
2 minuten per dag?
300 dagen van het jaar?
= 600 minuten per jaar?
= 10 uur?

Dan staat het staalkabelke dus 8.750 uur per jaar om dat wiel heen gebogen. Dat is voor een staalkabel van 5 mm een wieltje van 10 cm. Da's nie veul, voor mien gevoel. 
Theoretisch mag het niks bommen. Of heddah toch invloed, en zou je daarom bijvoorbeeld niet een simpel opgebouwde staalkabel moeten toepassen? Of maakt dat niet uut? 

Nog efkes doorrekeneh
8.750 uren per jaar om dat wiel
zijn 364,6 dagen stilstand
dat is 99,89 %
Eigenlijk kun je zeggen: er is sprake van stilstand

Je zou zeggen dat de 1:20 dan zelfs overdreven is. We kunnen veel kleinere schijven nemen!!
Huh, help! Ik trek het niet meer....

En ik blijf opletten of Rinus niet de laatse posting in de rij heeft...
Dat ken natuurlijk nieh. 


(Wie zit daar nou op de eerste rij?)

----------


## @lex

Zit wat in. Misschien zijn het wel gewoon de goedkoopste wieltjes, die er te vinden waren...

Heb ik toch voorlopig de laatste post...

@lex

----------


## Ruud_de_Koning

En toen ooit, ja van vroeger en zo, toen de Willem-Jan nog in werkplaatsen van autobanden werd geknipt, en een tournee van drie maanden nog gewoon 85 voorstellingen kende, ja toen, toen bogen we gewoon alle staalkabels om de trek. No problemo. Ze krulden er soms wat van. Dat was toen er ook nog gewoon een musketon aan hing. Dat vonden we toen nog wel ok. (Ja, ook Pim van de HO vond dat toen nog goed...)

De boei voor de roeden maakten we toen zelf nog van schuttingdeur scharnieren. Handig daar zit al zo'n gat op 15 cm van het scharnierpunt. De rest slepen we er af. En dan maar hameren tot ie om de pijp paste. Ha ha ha, wat een tijd niet? 

En waarom al die inspanningen met roedeboeisels en WillemJansen? Stomweg om te voorkomen dat je elk jaar al de 29 trekken weer moest schilderen. Om maar te zwijgen van die 29 x 12 merken die er weer op maat opgeschilderd moesten worden. De grote vragen waren in die tijd:
- Wie doet de spots?
- Wie doet de vloer?
- Wie doet de trekken?
En dan was het zomeronderhoud wel ongeveer voorbij, en kwam Wim weer terug van vakantie...

Nee, nee.....het is nog net on-topic.... :Wink: 


("Brandwacht, kunt u even aan de kant? De meisjes kunnen niet omkleden zo")

----------


## Ruud_de_Koning

Ik duik even in de topic om het goed te maken. 

Rinus zit blijkbaar weer in Japon of in Dubiay. Of geeft een cursus in Groningen. Kweenie, ik ben niet een Leek. 

Volgens zijn eigenste cursusmap wordt de WLL standaard in tonnen opgegeven. (Reader 'Elementaire Begrippen') Dus mag je veronderstellen dat 0.3 geen kilo's zijn. Ik heb net een paar harpjes gesjekt. (Hoe schrijf je dat toch?) En op twee van de vijf staat ook alleen maar het getal. Zonder T of KG. Opvallend is dat het harpjes zijn onder 1 ton waar dat bij gebeurt. Wellicht toch niet zo raar of lui? 

Waar ik wel moeite mee heb is inderdaad het ontbreken van de CE markering. Dan blijft alleen die WLL markering over, en is er blijkbaar sprake van een beproefd zelfgefabriceerd hijsgereedschap? Iets anders mag het niet zijn. Erg slordig om een product als een hijsgereedschap te leveren en er geen CE op te zetten.  :Frown: 

Nog ff oefenen:
- CE is een waarmerk, en geen keurmerk.
- Het waarmerk verwijst naar de bijgeleverde Conformiteitsverklaring
waar in staat aan welke wetten en normen is voldaan.
- Het waarmerk staat garant voor een Nederlandstalige Bruksanwisnung. 
(sorry, slechte vertaling)

En inderdaad, in een hijgereedschap willen we eigenlijk toch wel de wettelijk vereiste markeringen zien:
- WLL
- CE
- Fabrikant (code)
- Materiaal (code)

Dan nog een echt certificaat erbij. Dwz met een verwijzing naar een fabricagenorm of ten minste den fraaien zin 'volgens EKH branchespecificaties'. 

Zonder Handleitung, Conformiteitsverklaring, 4 markierungen en een certificaat zouden we, als theatertechnici met een profbroek aan, niet aan het hijsen moeten gaan met het dingetje dangetje. 

Wanneer komt de eerste roedeboei waar alles van klopt? Die gaat Rinus ff inkoppe. Roep 'm ff.


(Shit, het licht in de brug staat nog aan) [want er kan nog een boot aankomen?  :Big Grin: ]

----------


## axs

> I
> Nog ff oefenen:
> - CE is een waarmerk,..
> - Het waarmerk staat garant voor een Nederlandstalige Bruksanwisnung.





Er bestaat geen uniforme Europese regelgeving over de taal waarin handleidingen voor consumentengoederen gesteld moeten worden. Voor een aantal specifieke productgroepen gelden er echter Europese richtlijnen waarin wel voorschriften staan voor het taalgebruik van de handleiding.
In de machinerichtlijn staat bijvoorbeeld dat de handleidingen in de nationale taal gesteld moeten worden. Volgens andere CE-markeringrichtlijnen moet een keuze worden gemaakt uit een van de drie moderne talen (Engels, Duits of Frans). Voor producten die niet onder een richtlijn vallen, hebben de lidstaten de vrijheid om het gewenste taalgebruik van handleidingen in het nationale recht vast te leggen. In de meeste gevallen hebben de lidstaten ervoor gekozen om wettelijk te bepalen dat de handleiding in de nationale taal moet worden gesteld.

CE label staat dus NIET garant voor een nederlandstalige handleiding.
Indien een CE label is aangebracht moet de handleiding in 1 van de officiele talen voor dat land worden geleverd.

----------


## Ruud_de_Koning

Kzat het nog ff allemaal door te lezen. Ik kom inderdaad tegenwoordig ook heel vaak de Doughty klem (SWL 200kg = WLL-T 100kg) tegen. 
(Als vervanger van de roedeboei, dus ik gil 'm weer helemaal de topic in, heer Moderator..!)

Voor de Driftige Druitelaars: 
Trigger Hanging Clamp

Lijkt mooi, maar als je dit product koopt zit er een ongemarkeerd oog op. Beetje slordig, voor die prijs. Je weet achteraf helemaal niet of iemand dit zo als een kant-en-klaar product heeft gekocht (Doughty is ook niet zo scheutig met text op het certificate) of dat iemand zo'n oog er zelf op heeft gezet. 

Liever de klem maar los kopen dus, boutje er zelf in doen (8.8), en er een mooi gemarkeerd oog op zetten. Kwart tonnetje of zo?

Leuk voor wie er 'oog' voor heeft: een zekere lichtleverancier met schuurdeuren levert ze wel heel netjes en compleet. Ook eigen asemblaasje. (schrijf je dat zo???) Soms komen goede dingen uit onverwachte hoek...


(Waar blijft die gozer toch? Over drie minuten changement...)

----------


## Ruud_de_Koning

> CE label staat dus NIET garant voor een nederlandstalige handleiding.
> Indien een CE label is aangebracht moet de handleiding in 1 van de officiele talen voor dat land worden geleverd.



Ik heb hier de tekst: "Moet in de taal van het land van de gebruiker zijn opgesteld." 

Daarvóór gold: "Dient in een voor het land gangbare taal te zijn opgesteld." 

Onze oude vertrouwde Machine Richtlijn.....
Zoals vermeld in de map van de heer Bakker. (Op mijn schoot)

FF kijken wat de 5509 zegt. Zo terug. 
tuut-tuut-tuut-tuut-tuut-tuut...

Ben ik weer. Zonder toestemming van de NEN:

[LEFT]*[FONT=Univers-Bold]4.4 Taal[/FONT]*
[FONT=Univers]_Een gebruikershandleiding moet in de Nederlandse taal_[/FONT]
[FONT=Univers]_zijn gesteld._[/FONT]
[FONT=Univers]_Als naast de Nederlandse taal meer talen worden_[/FONT]
[FONT=Univers]_gebruikt, moeten de instructies in de ene taal zich duidelijk_[/FONT]
[FONT=Univers]_onderscheiden van die in de andere. Plaats verschillende_[/FONT]
[FONT=Univers]_talen in aparte secties van de gebruikershandleidingen._[/FONT]
[FONT=Univers]_Als dit niet mogelijk is, moet de instructie in iedere_[/FONT]
[FONT=Univers]_taal een apart deel van de gebruikershandleiding vormen._[/FONT]
[FONT=Univers]_Bij export van een product moet een gebruikershandleiding_[/FONT]
[FONT=Univers]_in de taal/talen van het land van bestemming worden_[/FONT]
[FONT=Univers]_geleverd. De gebruikershandleiding in de oorspronkelijke_[/FONT]
[FONT=Univers]_taal kan worden meegeleverd (soms wettelijk verplicht)._[/FONT][/LEFT]

[LEFT]Sorry...soms heb ik gelijk, en soms moet jij verliezen. Of zo...toch?[/LEFT]
Wel norm dus.

En omdat de CE markering verwijst naar de Conformiteitsverklaring, waar in staat dat de fabrikant zich conformeert aan de voor ons land geldende regels, normen en wetten, mogen we toch ook wel verwachten dat ie zich conformeert aan de 5509, niet waar?
Of is 't echt alleen maar Europiaans? Twijfel...twijfel....


(Er ligt ergens een Clearcom met de microfoon open...)

----------


## axs

Ruud,

Je spreekt hier niet over CE markering maar over de Machinerichtlijn. Voor CE geld nog steeds hetgene wat ik hierboven vermeldde. :Wink: 

En laat de machinerichtlijn nu niet gelden voor alle consumentenproducten...

Officieel zegt de CE norm dat de handleiding in minstens 1 van de officiele landstalen moet geleverd worden van het land waarin het product wordt gebruikt.
Aangezien Nederland geen enkele andere 'europese' taal dan het Nederlands als officiele taal heeft, klopt dat idd voor Nederland.
In Belgie mag het echter in het Nederlands OF Frans OF Duits. Slechts 1 van de drie is verplicht...

Wat de machinerichtlijn zegt doet niet ter zake voor een CE-markering voor consumenten goederen.

----------


## Ruud_de_Koning

Ik ging even op zoek naar de oorsprong van de NEN5509. We googelen wat af, niet? Niet te verwarren met: "5509 Sexy Top"  Die je dan ook tegenkomt.

Lukt me niet om de NEN aan een EN te linken inderdaad. Interessant toch allemaal. 


(Zullen we na de soundcheck dan samen wat gaan eten?)

----------


## Ruud_de_Koning

[LEFT][FONT=ArialMT][FONT=ArialMT]Ik weet dat de CEN WS 25 gaat verwijzen naar de EN12100-2. Maar die hebt ome Ruud ff niet ter inzage. Dat is de Europese Norm voor de technische informatie die bij het product geleverd moet worden. En de WS 25 is ook van toepassing op hulpmiddelen en hijsgereedschappen, toch???[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=ArialMT][FONT=ArialMT]Weet iemand anders wellicht of er in de 12100-2 een verwijzing naar de taal staat? [/FONT]
[FONT=ArialMT]Dat zou muy bien zijn, omdat de WS 25 ook specifiek voor onze branche is. [/FONT][/LEFT]

[LEFT][FONT=ArialMT]Maar we zijn het gelukkig wel eens over het feit dat er in NL tenminste ook een Nederlandstalige bruksanwisnung bij EEN ROEDEBOEI moet zitten. We moeten alleen nog even uitvogelen of dat nou welofnie ook aan de CE markering vast zit. Het wordt echt tijd dat Bakker uit zijn hol komt. [/FONT][/LEFT]

[LEFT][FONT=ArialMT]CE normering bestaat volgens mij niet. Tenzij je verwijst naar de norm die zegt dat er een CE markering op een EU product moet zitten. Maar dat is geen norm, maar een wet. Het CE teken heet officieel een waarmerk. En merk waaraan we kunnen zien waar we de waar mogen verkopen. [/FONT][/LEFT]

Even de moderator behagen, en de zij-instromers een aai geven: waar hebben we het ondertussen over?
- De Roedeboei
- We zijn klaar met wat er allemaal op vermeld moet staan
- Certificaat; helder en duidelijk
- Conformiteitsverklaring; geen twijfel mogelijk
- Rest nog de vraag of er bij een hijsgereedschap een Nederlandstalige gebruiksaanwijzing geleverd MOET worden. 
- Volgens de NEN5509 is het op het niveau van normen een 'plicht'. 
- Wie heeft de 'harde' wetstekst? Bijvoorbeeld uit de MR. Wat staat erover in de [FONT=ArialMT]EN12100-2? [/FONT]


[LEFT][FONT=ArialMT](Mag ik even je Gerber even lenen?)[/FONT][/LEFT]
[/FONT]

----------


## Ruud_de_Koning

[LEFT]*[FONT=Arial-BoldMT]De AI evalueert ook. Dat doen ze in 'monitors'. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial-BoldMT]Het volgende is te vinden in de Monitor 2006 2007 Arbeidsmiddelen:[/FONT]*[/LEFT]

[LEFT]*[FONT=Arial-BoldMT]1.3[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial-BoldMT]De inspectiepunten en onderwerpen[/FONT]*
[FONT=ArialMT]_Het inspectieproject bestond uit een aantal onderwerpen waarop handhavend werd opgetreden bij overtredingen en uit twee onderwerpen waarover via een monitorvragenlijst bijzonderheden werden verzameld. De belangrijkste inspectieonderwerpen waren:_[/FONT][FONT=ArialMT][/LEFT]
[LIST][*][LEFT]_algemene veiligheid m.b.t. arbeidsmiddelen zoals keuring en onderhoud. Daarbij moet niet alleen gedacht worden aan heftrucks, maar ook aan andere arbeidsmiddelen zoals verpakkingsmachines, papier- en kartonpers, hijs- en hefapparatuur e.d._[/LEFT][*][LEFT]_de veilige inrichting van de arbeidsplaats,_[/LEFT][*][LEFT]_valgevaar,_[/LEFT][*][LEFT]_dieselmotorenemissie,_[/LEFT][*][LEFT]_afschermen van bewegende delen van arbeidsmiddelen,_[/LEFT][*][LEFT]_verstrekken van informatie over de werkzaamheden,_[/LEFT][*][LEFT]_CE markering machine,_ [/LEFT][*][LEFT]_Nederlandse gebruiksaanwijzing bij CE gemarkeerde machines._[/LEFT][/LIST][LEFT][/FONT][FONT=ArialMT]_De vijf belangrijkste overtredingen waren:_[/FONT]
[FONT=ArialMT]_1) arbeidsmiddelen die aan slijtage onderhevig zijn waren niet gekeurd en beproefd;_[/FONT]
[FONT=ArialMT]_2) arbeidsplaats was niet stabiel of stevig;_[/FONT]
[FONT=ArialMT]_3) arbeidsplaats was niet veilig en ordelijk ingericht;_[/FONT]
[FONT=ArialMT]_4) men voldeed niet aan de warenwet (vooral ontbreken Nederlandstalige gebruiksaanwijzing);_[/FONT]
[FONT=ArialMT]_5) er was geen RI&E of deze was niet volledig._[/FONT][/LEFT]

[LEFT][FONT=ArialMT]Ik weet uit mijn blooten hooft dat we als Nederland op de vingers zijn getikt door de EU omdat we te weinig handhaving pleegden op het zorgvuldig naleven van de warenwet. (Duh?) De warenwet gaat ook over handleidingen en dergelijke. Het is dus best wel een actueel onderwerp op dit ogenblik. [/FONT][/LEFT]

[LEFT][FONT=ArialMT]De boer, hij ploegt voort. In AI bladen en de Arbobesluiten kom ik niks tegen over de taal van de handleiding. [/FONT][/LEFT]


[LEFT][FONT=ArialMT]("Hoe vaak moet ik je nog uitleggen dat je de mensen niet moet aankijken met zo'n Petzl op je kop?") [/FONT][/LEFT]

----------


## Ruud_de_Koning

Ik wist dat ik het wist:
De nieuwe MR zegt:

*1.7.4.* 
[LEFT]*Gebruiksaanwijzing*[/LEFT]
_Bij iedere machine moet een gebruiksaanwijzing zijn gevoegd in de officiële Gemeenschapstaal (of talen) van de lidstaat waar de machine op de markt wordt gebracht en/of in bedrijf gesteld. De bij de machine gevoegde gebruiksaanwijzing moet een „oorspronkelijke gebruiksaanwijzing" of een „vertaling van de oorspronkelijke gebruiksaanwijzing" zijn; in het laatste geval moet bij de vertaling een „oorspronkelijke gebruiksaanwijzing" zijn gevoegd._

[LEFT]Met nog een opsomming van wat er in moet staan. [/LEFT]

[LEFT]Ik lees en begrijp dat de MR, volgens *Artikel 1, lid d*, ook van toepassing is op hijs- en hefgereedschappen. [/LEFT]

[LEFT]*Voor alle duidelijkheid; daar is veel verwarring over:*[/LEFT]
_In deze richtlijn worden onder „machines" verstaan, de producten bedoeld in artikel 1, lid 1, punten a) tot en met f)._

Dus ook lid d !!! De hijs- en hefgereedschappen
Overal waar 'machine' staat mag je gewoon 'roedeboei' invullen. Dus:
_"Bij iedere roedeboei moet een gebruiksaanwijzing zijn gevoegd in de officiële Gemeenschapstaal (of talen) van de lidstaat waar de machine op de markt wordt gebracht en/of in bedrijf gesteld."_

Verder is het nog heel interessant om te lezen wat een fabrikant van een niet genormaliseerd product moet doen om een CE markering aan te mogen brengen. Ik zal de details besparen, maar je mag een niet-genormeerd hijs- en hefgereedschap niet zomaar van een CE voorzien en op de markt donderen! Logisch dat de de firma Roodenbrand en co zich daar niet de vingers aan willen branden!

[LEFT]*Artikel 14.2*[/LEFT]
_Wanneer de machine niet in bijlage IV wordt genoemd, past de fabrikant of diens gemachtigde de in bijlage VIII_ _bedoelde overeenstemmingsbeoordelingsprocedure met interne controle van de productie van machines toe._

*Bijlage VIII*
_2. Voor ieder van de serie in kwestie representatief type stelt de fabrikant of diens gemachtigde een technisch dossier als_
_bedoeld in bijlage VII, onder a samen._

[LEFT]*Bijlage VII, onder a*[/LEFT]
Samengevat een compleet dossier met berekeningen en tekeningen. Met risico- analyses, en een volldige kwaliteitsborging van de veiligheid. 

[LEFT]Zullen we de technische dossiers eens gaan opvragen?? Grinnik[/LEFT]



[LEFT](Het decoratelier heeft het gemaakt, dan zal het toch wel in orde zijn?)[/LEFT]

----------


## Ruud_de_Koning

*De Roedeboei*
- Vermelding van CE, WLL, fabrikant en materiaal
- Certificaat; met vermelding van (het ontbreken van) de fabricagenorm 
- Conformiteitsverklaring; met vermelding gevolgde wetgeving en normen
- Een Nederlandstalige gebruiksaanwijzing volgens MR en wie het netjes wil doen: 
- Gebruiksaanwijzing opstellen volgens de NEN5509

Van het product dient een Technisch Dossier te zijn opgesteld volgens de richtlijnen in de bijlagen van de MR. Bewijs van sterkte en deugdelijke constructie zijn dus opvraagbaar.[FONT=ArialMT] Evanals een risico analyse. [/FONT]

En dan ook nog even het bruggetje naar de CE markering. (Het voelt altijd zo lekker om gelijk te hebben... :Big Grin: ):
- Een CE markering verwijst naar het feit dat de fabrikant aangeeft zich aan de wet gehouden te hebben.
- De wet is in dit geval de MR
- Dus een CE markering op alles waar je mee hijst zegt impliciet dat je er een Nederlandstalige gebruiksaanwijzing bij krijgt. 
- Het CE teken op een hijsgereedschap zegt dat je de NL bruksanwisnung mag opvragen, omdat die erbij geleverd MOET zijn! 


CE norm??? Dat bestaat niet. Toch?
Er is een Europese wet die bepaalt dat op goederen en machines in de EU het CE waarmerk (inclusief alle plichten) aangebracht moet worden. Op arbeidsmiddelen moet altijd een CE vermeld staan. Niksnie consumentengoederie. Hepwie niks mee temake nie.

(De whiskey is op, wil jij even appelsap gaan halen?)

----------


## Enrico

Voor we met normen gaan gooien, even checken of ik alles op een rijtje heb:
Verbeter me waar ik de fout in ga...

De roedeboei, we weten allemaal wat het is nu heeft een paar zwakke punten en problemen:

het scharnier punt. de scharnier pen.
het oog, de bout en de borging van het laatste.
Klopt het nog zo?

over die scharnier pen enzo heb ik nog niets gelezen. laten we maar even aannemen dat dat goed zit.

De moer kan van de bout raken, of de verkeerde bout wordt gebruikt waardoor deze de last niet aan kan en het geheel naar beneden kan raken. Juist dat willen we voorkomen.

Alternatieven voor een bout en moer: Nog een bout en moer? er is wel iets te vinden om de steel aan 2 bouten te bevestigen toch?
Alternatieven voor het gebruik van de verkeerde bout: De moer aan de boei vastzetten zodat er maar 1 maat geschikt is. Wordt er een dunne bout doorheen geplaatste en met een tweede moer vast gezet is de collega rijp voor de functie garderobe medewerker.
Een hijs-meester (hoofd rigging if you like) die het zaakje controleerd zou hier ook een functie in hebben.


Ben ik nu te naïef of zie ik dingen gewoon over het hoofd?

----------

